# Recommend a Lawyer



## shufty (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good English-Speaking lawyer, based in/around the Benidorm area?

I'm viewing property in the Finestrat area in January 2010 and if the right property comes along I'll need a local English Speaking conveyancing Lawyer.

Thanks in advance

Shufty


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont live in your area so I cant help I'm afraid. I would strongly suggest you have a good look thru some of the posts on here about the demolitions going on here. I'm sure another piece of advise would be NOT to use the same lawyer/abogado that is going to be used by the vendor or agent. 

And above all do your homework, house buying is nothing like it is in the UK! So possibly try to stay in Spain for a while and get a feel for everything and everyone

Jo xxx


----------



## shufty (Dec 31, 2008)

Jo,

Thanks, but I've read just about every book on the subject, read most of the threads on here over the last 6 months (very helpful). Spoken to friends etc. Though obviously still cautious. 

Its a holiday home, so renting isn't in the plan. 

Spanish Bank accounts set up, Hifx etc arranged. I've swotted up on Transfer tax, IBA, NIE, Income tax, pus valia, spanish land grab laws etc etc

I know things can be complicated, hence my need for a good english speaking Lawyer. I could pick one at random off the net, but didn't really want to do that if I could avoid it. I also am aware not to use the Agents recommendation.

So anyone bought any property in around Benidorm and have found a good Lawyer?


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

shufty said:


> Jo,
> 
> Thanks, but I've read just about every book on the subject, read most of the threads on here over the last 6 months (very helpful). Spoken to friends etc. Though obviously still cautious.
> 
> ...


Hi Shufty,

I finalised the purchase of my apartment in 2007 and used a layer (abogado) in Denia. It may be a bit too far away and they may not cover Benidorm, but some say that it is wise to use a non-local abogado. Any way, she, well her firm, came recommended by a friend that had used the firm and was very happy with the service. The lady I used had worked in the UK, in property conveyancing for quite a few years before she retuned to her native Spain, she was very efficient and did a good job in my opinion. If you knock up a few more posts I can PM you with the companies details if you want.


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

Pleae be very careful Shufty. Don't know anyone in that area personally - but even the ones I was 'recommended' via the British Consulate for Costa del sol turned out to be interested in lining their own pockets and not giving me a good service! 



shufty said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good English-Speaking lawyer, based in/around the Benidorm area?
> 
> ...


----------



## shufty (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the offers of help.

At the last minute a friend of a friend, who runs a business in the area managed to recommend a lawyer.

Early days yet, but I've been impressed with him so far. But I'll let you know if it all goes horribly wrong.

Purchase is going through ok so far. Research and good planning seems to be the key to success. Even getting NIE's seemed easy.


----------



## mwalsh1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Steve. Can you give the details of the solicitor please?

We are visiting Villamartin on 9th April. We MAY buy a property there - depending on what we find. Just in case I would like to have the details of a recommended independent solicitor.

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mwalsh1 said:


> Hi Steve. Can you give the details of the solicitor please?
> 
> We are visiting Villamartin on 9th April. We MAY buy a property there - depending on what we find. Just in case I would like to have the details of a recommended independent solicitor.
> 
> Thanks


This is a bit of an old thread, but maybe someone on here now would be able to recommend someone - dont use the abogado/solicitor the agent recommends and it has to be said that most advice these days, is to rent first so that you get to know the area, rules, regs etc

jo xxx


----------



## mwalsh1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Jo. Yes I have heard that you must get an independant solicitor. It would be a very cheap holiday home if we see one. Just thought I would be prepared in case we saw an outstanding bargain!

Another query: We have seen an amazing bargain on one of the estate agent's internet sites. It is a bank repossession. When I asked about it the agent said that they were doing a special promotion for the banks and before I could even arrange a viewing I would have to provide all sorts of personal details - including my passport number! Just to even view it! Is this usual?


----------



## shufty (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,

The lawyer I used was Luis Bajo Fernandez - they are based in the centre of Benidorm. Recommended by a friend of mine. I turned up on their doors with no appointment not knowing what to expect, probably similar to what you may do.....but found that they allocated a very good english speaking lawyer to me. 

After the initial visit, I found that I could contact them easily via email back in the UK, they always responded in a timely fashion. I had 101 questions and queries having read a couple of books on the pitfalls of the buying process. All queries were answered and to be honest it all went very smoothly. Had the holiday home for 3 years now and its the best decision I've ever made.

If you google the name you'll find their website, its easy to translate into English. The only thing I would say is that they are over an hours drive north of Villamartin.

Shufty


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re-possessed property bargains...*

MWalsh ^ re cheap repossessions - yes they do exist! Can be a bargain, but only if they are allowing you to pay either cash or via your own finance arrangements. We looked at a few from banks (via estate agents that were handling the properties/sales).. but all insisted we take a mortgage with the bank that were selling and they were at inflated prices  
Hope you have better luck!


----------



## iil888 (Aug 6, 2014)

If you are going to hire a lawyer, look for references and a list of satisfied customers. You can ask the Colegio de Abogados to know if the lawyer has suffered any penalty. 
And when you call by telephone, you should ask firstly: What practise of law are you specialized on? If the answer is not what you are looking for, go for another lawyer.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## iil888 (Aug 6, 2014)

And one thing more. Ask for a closed and signed budget or "hoja de encargo" before closing the agreement with the lawyer.


----------

